# Ice storm 2013



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Here in Eastern Maine we have gotten 3/4-1" of ice accumulation since Friday. The freezing rain has since moved on but the ice remains and tens of thousands remain without power and hundreds of linemen and tree crews are working around the clock to repair. Here are A few pictures of the storm. Enjoy.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Ok, how on earth do I post pictures from a smart phone? This damn phone is smarter than I am! lol


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

MSS Mow;1696982 said:


> Ok, how on earth do I post pictures from a smart phone? This damn phone is smarter than I am! lol


Tinypic.com


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

MSS Mow;1696979 said:


> Here in Eastern Maine we have gotten 3/4-1" of ice accumulation since Friday. The freezing rain has since moved on but the ice remains and tens of thousands remain without power and hundreds of linemen and tree crews are working around the clock to repair. Here are A few pictures of the storm. Enjoy.


That sucks, best of luck to you!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

It's been on the news here that PSEG has sent out 50 man crew to Maine to help out restore power. they're required to work 16 hour shifts until the lights are back on up there. Really great that other states / power companies are willing to help out, especially this time of year.

Safe time to all those affected up there..


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Dogplow Dodge;1697270 said:


> It's been on the news here that PSEG has sent out 50 man crew to Maine to help out restore power. they're required to work 16 hour shifts until the lights are back on up there. Really great that other states / power companies are willing to help out, especially this time of year.
> 
> Safe time to all those affected up there..


Tough folks up there! I don't read all the crying like we get down here in sw ct.True New Englanders. Just throw another log on the fire and pass the venison.Thumbs Up


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

Central Maine Power says there are still over 2,300 customers without power in my county. I think it was 21,000+ statewide last time I looked.
There was one death, in Waldo County, from carbon monoxide while somebody was refueling their generator.


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

I live in Hancock County. Bangor hydro is still reporting of 9,000+ people still without power and won't be restored until the weekend. Right now we are 4 days with out power. It sucks yes but the only thing I can say is thank god for the wood stove and gravity feed of water from the well for everything.


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)




----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)




----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)




----------



## Mr.Plow King (Dec 2, 2013)

A few pictures of the ice storm. Here in New Brunswick there are about 20,000 without power with restoration times around the 31st.


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

Sorry it wouldn't let put them all in one post. Those were taken the other day as the sun was coming out, a couple were taken inside then outside with my phone


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Dogplow Dodge;1697270 said:


> It's been on the news here that PSEG has sent out 50 man crew to Maine to help out restore power. they're required to work 16 hour shifts until the lights are back on up there. Really great that other states / power companies are willing to help out, especially this time of year.
> 
> Safe time to all those affected up there..


Thanks for sending the help our way! Still lots of people without power. Now it's snowing today, with 4-7" expected.


----------



## Fantastic (Dec 2, 2012)

Here's some from my area...


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Finally got some ice storm pics on here. Sorry for the delay. We've had two decent snow storms since then and more ice. Been running around the clock. More snow on tap for tomorrow! No complaints here! (except for no sleep! lol)


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

A few more. Enjoy!! We had nearly 1" of ice accumulation!! Everything is still covered nearly two weeks later. Temp has not been above freezing since.


----------



## BossPlowMaster (Aug 10, 2013)

MSS Mow;1703664 said:


> A few more. Enjoy!! We had nearly 1" of ice accumulation!! Everything is still covered nearly two weeks later. Temp has not been above freezing since.


 poor snowplow


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Great pictures Dean. I'm glad we didn't get that much ice down in my area.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

BossPlowMaster;1703930 said:


> poor snowplow


Yeah I know it. Poor plow! :crying: It's somewhat cleaned off now. Lots of wet snow stuck to it though, and now it's below zero here so it's frozen on. Old Man Winter is pissed this year! He's bringing it!!


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

mercer_me;1704181 said:


> Great pictures Dean. I'm glad we didn't get that much ice down in my area.


Thanks Will. Did you guys get any ice at all or all snow?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

MSS Mow;1704371 said:


> Thanks Will. Did you guys get any ice at all or all snow?


We got quite a bit of ice but not as bad as you guys. There was quite a few Birch trees bent over in the roads and some towns have even started cleaning them up. Those trees are really hard on the strobe lights on my plow truck.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

It knocked out our power for about 85 hrs. Came on Xmas day 10:30am. 
I went through about 4 times the salt I use on a typical event, salt extra means it was profitable for me.
Have to say it was beautiful when it was done....


----------

